# How to print colorful & soft hand on black cotton tshirt?



## RezaJJ (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I am so glad this site exists, as I wouldn't know how else to get help. So *thank you* in advance for your interest and help.
I don't want to bore you with background details (please read my intro post in case you do want to know more) so let me get right to the point.

I am stuck as the industry and the knowledge is so vast. I want to produce a *high quality* tshirt, which for me means a nice, *intricate design* on *cotton* fabric. A '*soft hand*' i.e. the fact that you can almost not feel the print is vital as well. Now there is a couple of extra challenges: I also would like to do all of this on a *black tshirt* and on black hoodies, as well as print across seams. Please view the following pages as a reference:

https://www.marceloburlon.eu/en/US/men/products/renca-t-shirt
Marcelo Burlon 2012 Fall/Winter T-Shirt Collection
https://www.marceloburlon.eu/en/US/men/products/cmaa018s16001036700

I am aware of the fact that I may not be able to print across seams, but that I may have to print on each part of the garment separately, and then sew them together.

What I just don't know is: Do I use digital printing, screen printing, heat transfer? Then are we talking about ink, water based colors, discharge, plastisol, vinyl? Please do keep the criteria in mind: bright colors, cotton black fabric, across seams (if possible). Of course, practicality of the whole application, the ability to produce in high numbers should kindly also be considered, and the price. Though the price is not the greatest issue.

I would very much appreciate your elaborate answers and even the suppliers I can purchase from!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Reza,
What you need is a DTG print. In DTG the ink is absorbed into the cloth and is practically unfeelable. Printing can be on any color shirt as long as it is at least 50/50. 100% cotton is best. 
If you have a design in a PNG format we can print you a sample so you can feel and see. With DTG the number of colors and shadings are unlimited for the same price. We do wholesale printing for designers or businesses who do not have the equipment to do so or the finances to purchase the equipment and inventory. We provide the shirt, print, packaging and can drop ship for you for one price. We can even include you r logo on the print if desired. 

Denise and Larry
[email protected] anacustomprints.com - Etsy - Facebook


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

High opacity waterbased is an option. Print/Flash/Print with a 180 mesh screen, or so, to avoid laying down too much ink. Permaset SuperCover inks.

Discharge may be an option, BUT, garments must be 100% cotton, and the dyes in the fabric must work with the discharge process. Not all fabric dyes do. And worse, sometimes manufactures will redye a color that didn't sell well to black! And then it does not discharge well at all. However, a discharge print may not be as bright as a regular screen print, and may get a bit dull over time. YMMV.

If you are looking to produce much volume, screen printing should cost less per unit than DTG. If small quantities, DTG may well be cheaper, especially if the image involves a lot of different colors.


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

how do I remove a post? Accidentally posted in wrong spot.
Help is needed.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

dumus4 said:


> how do I remove a post? Accidentally posted in wrong spot.
> Help is needed.


Click *Edit/Delete Message* at the bottom of your post. When it opens for editing, click the *Delete* button on the bottom of the edit frame.


----------



## yogaclothing (Jun 16, 2015)

Seams and collars can be printed on with a 3/8 inch soft foam mounted on the platen.


----------



## RezaJJ (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi guys, thank you for your answer. I have a person I can do DTG with, but we tried it on black and the result was not nice at at...First, the pretreatment totally changed the fabric. Then the combination of the white underbase and color really did not provide a soft touch at all. The color he used was an acrylic base.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

RezaJJ said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am so glad this site exists, as I wouldn't know how else to get help. So *thank you* in advance for your interest and help.
> I don't want to bore you with background details (please read my intro post in case you do want to know more) so let me get right to the point.
> 
> ...




Dtg still has a feel to it, if you want the absolute softest feel to every be achieved I would say possibly discharge with 4 color process or simulated screen printing. All depends your budget what exactly you seek, the demand for what you are providing and the production you plan on doing. Most of all how serious do you plan on taking this and how far are you willing to go are some questions to consider asking yourself. Also not too sure dtg can print over seams, I don't own one so wouldn't know but if I had to guess, I would think not as i'd imagine it works similar to a printer, the ink carriage that motions side to side has to print on flat solid surface, i'd imagine the ink would ruin there, some sort of blotch. I cannot say my method is absolute, but it is worth looking into, or maybe someone with the advance experience that I suggest can tune in and give their input. You need water base inks and discharge which is a line of the industry I have not reached as it takes a special system of equipment to achieve the results you seek. 

If the investment is too high you may want to consider searching for printing company that is able to provide the printing method you desire and possibly outsource to them. 

This is for very specific results, if the situation is not so critical and you are able to use an alternative method that works for you then by all means I would take that route.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

yogaclothing said:


> Seams and collars can be printed on with a 3/8 inch soft foam mounted on the platen.



I didn't read the thread fully but good advice, I haven't reached the level of seam printing yet but more than likely i'm sure I will. Would you happen to have any pictures of the result of the final output quality of product you provide. Do you screen print water base or plastisol etc?
Where would you recommend purchasing the foam, hobby lobby type store?


----------



## yogaclothing (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry, I just saw your posted questions. I print using water-based, plastisol and discharge. You could try underlayment foam from Home Depot. If one layer is too stiff maybe double it up. I'll have to look for pictures of how it looks printing over collars.


----------

